# Recreate Above User's Avatar in Paint



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

[I feel like this suits Art Studio more than Off-Topic]

Heres the game, you take the avatar of the person above you and try to recreate in in MS Paint (or photoshop or whatever the hell you use).

Rules:
If a drawing of your avatar that someone else made reaches 5 likes, you have to use it for 3 days.

NO GRAPHIC TABLET ALLOWED
Pure Mouse Art only
Shapes Tool Only Allowed for Background

Do not draw the avatar of a person who hasn't contributed with a drawing of theirs.


+ Points if you only use the default color template.


example:


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2016)

Were I especially bored I would have time lapsed it.


 

Backing music


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Apr 17, 2016)

Taken 2-3 hours (Yes, not kidding)

I do not know what the fuck did i just made


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



axewfious said:


> NO GRAPHIC TABLET ALLOWED


Success. Only used mouse.


axewfious said:


> Shapes Tool Only Allowed for Background


Didn't use any tool at all besides Pencil and Paint Bucket.


axewfious said:


> Pure Mouse Art only


Success.


axewfious said:


> + Points if you only use the default color template.


Success.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 17, 2016)

I tried @smileyhead 




Im sorry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I did it with my phone lol


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I tried @smileyhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 17, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Beautiful.


Im a true ARTIST


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## KiiWii (Apr 17, 2016)

Best thread ever! Wish I wasn't on my phone.....


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 17, 2016)

axewfious said:


>


Abstract art


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 17, 2016)

Better than I could have anticipated I'd do.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Apr 17, 2016)

axewfious said:


>


truly a Picasso.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 18, 2016)

felt like participating 
EDIT: lol, my avatar is kinda bland, but oh well


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2016)

8/10 would paint again


----------



## endoverend (Apr 18, 2016)

idk


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 18, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> 8/10 would paint again
> View attachment 46034





endoverend said:


> idk


they're lovely


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 18, 2016)

@endoverend 



Spoiler


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 18, 2016)

Have Windows 7, but used WinXP version of Paint. Used only draw tool and bucket for coloring keeping to the preset colors selectable on the main ui of MsPaint:






Note that I have drawn the avatar of the last "visible" user above my post. Users in my ignore list are not visible and I have not made the effort to make them visible. So sorry whomever it is that was in between me and Sicklyboy. 

EDIT: As it turns out the ignored content was probably just likes or something. I did not see any hidden posts between me and sicklyboy when I decided to show ignored content. So he was indeed the true user above me for me to draw. 

For whatever reason my mouse wanted to draw his right eye (though his left eye from his point of view) as a rectangle.....


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 18, 2016)

Apache Thunder said:


> Have Windows 7, but used WinXP version of Paint. Used only draw tool and bucket for coloring keeping to the preset colors selectable on the main ui of MsPaint:
> 
> View attachment 46038
> 
> ...



Yo I legit can't tell the difference.  Are you hiding in my bedroom


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 18, 2016)

This is probably the first time in a long time I've drawn a "face". I'm bad at art in general, but do better with structured things. Buildings, geometric shapes, etc. Though I can't really draw straight lines or decent "circles". But none the less, I am surprised at how well that came out given I haven't touched MsPaint (outside of simple cut and paste operations.  ) in quite awhile. 

Perhaps I do better at drawing what I see rather then an abstract face I create. I do inifinitely better at redrawing an existing face then I would trying to make a new one. Because I don't know the "rules" for making a proper face. I can only draw them in the first place if I have an existing one and even then, I take a very literal approach. I do not use any of the artist tricks like creating circles, erasing lines and what ever fancy shmancy stuff artists do to draw faces. I just draw everything in one go because that's all I know. 

of coarse, your face would come out a little better if I was using a pencil and paper. A mouse is a **ty substitute, but hey that's the challenge offered out in this thread and I fulfilled that challenge to the best of my abilities. 

I can't wait to see how my avatar looks in MsPaint. Have fun with that. I've been told the face I made was perhaps the closest to a realistic depiction of a real life emoticon one can imagine, so hey, it may translate well in MsPaint....


----------



## froggestspirit (Apr 18, 2016)

@Apache Thunder Saw this thread and had to join in. I had a thread going on another forum for doing this with the original 151 pokemon (mainly for a hack, but never got finished)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 18, 2016)

I am only posing because MS paint of my avatar will most likely be super funny lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2016)

B-Blue said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## froggestspirit (Apr 18, 2016)

I might make mine my new avatar if it catches my interest, and assuming someone does mine


----------



## Clarky (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## grossaffe (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey, no free lunches.  Make a terrible drawing if you want someone to do your avatar.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 18, 2016)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I am only posing because MS paint of my avatar will most likely be super funny lol








...I tried...

Now someone do mines!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2016)

I've tried


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 18, 2016)

Nailed it lol


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 18, 2016)

Let's spice it up, if a drawing of your avatar that someone else made reaches 5 likes, you have to use it for 3 days.

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 18, 2016)

Oops I'm a tad late so you're not above me anymore D: , @nxwing here's yours






_(I'm actually impressed with how that turned out?)_


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 18, 2016)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Nailed it lol



Viewtiful!


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Apr 18, 2016)

@axewfious


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 18, 2016)

@sup3rgh0st


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> @sup3rgh0st


Perfect recreation


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> @sup3rgh0st


Oh no, 5 likes, gg


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2016)

Try me 

Not on my pc for paint. Sorry


----------



## raystriker (Apr 18, 2016)

@VinsCool Pls change your dp +_+ it is too difficult




> Made on my new laptop


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Try me
> 
> Not on my pc for paint. Sorry




 
Here. Happy?


----------



## pbanj (Apr 18, 2016)

Done on my phone with my finger and only able to see a tiny ver of the pic. I think paint on PC would have been better lol


----------



## Froster (Apr 18, 2016)

I love this thread


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh Im late


----------



## raystriker (Apr 18, 2016)

That funny moment when your profile picture was made on paint.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 18, 2016)

raystriker said:


> That funny moment when your profile picture was made on paint.


So it counts


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

I wonder what Myne would look like


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I wonder what Myne would look like


----------



## pbanj (Apr 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


That is the stuff of nightmares


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


......, not what I had in mind


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Apr 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


DONT FORGET TO ADD "CUCK MASTER"


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

pbanj said:


> That is the stuff of nightmares





ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> ......, not what I had in mind





ShadowEmerald said:


> DONT FORGET TO ADD "CUCK MASTER"



Aww, gimme a break guys, I'm a lefty and I'm using my right hand to hold the mouse, it's not like I made a monster out of li'l Kayo on purpose


----------



## pbanj (Apr 18, 2016)

ShadowEmerald said:


> DONT FORGET TO ADD "CUCK MASTER"


So this?






I think it looks just like urs XD


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

@NikolaMiljevic 


 
Terrible drawing skills at it finest.
Capcom should hire me XD


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Aww, gimme a break guys, I'm a lefty and I'm using my right hand to hold the mouse, it's not like I made a monster out of li'l Kayo on purpose


But I love her, I need good photos 


Trolling said:


> @NikolaMiljevic
> View attachment 46058
> Terrible drawing skills at it finest.
> Capcom should hire me XD



That one finger looks like a dick


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 18, 2016)

For Trolling


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

KingBlank said:


> For Trolling


Beautiful, thanks a lot.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> But I love her, I need good photos
> 
> 
> That one finger looks like a dick


A guy above him LITERALLY drew a dick and you're talking about his finger...? o.O


----------



## pbanj (Apr 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> A guy above him LITERALLY drew a dick and you're talking about his finger...? o.O


Umm sir that is a sword XD


----------



## Tzuba (Apr 18, 2016)

Sounds like fun. I'll try.

Edit: eh too lazy to color


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 18, 2016)

Trolling said:


> @NikolaMiljevic
> View attachment 46058
> Terrible drawing skills at it finest.
> Capcom should hire me XD


The finger looks like it's been taken out of a lion's butthole damn

Sent from a fucking cm13 phone


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

axewfious said:


> The finger looks like it's been taken out of a lion's butthole damn


How dare you question my drawing skills.
TAKE THIS


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll try.
> 
> Edit: eh too lazy to color
> 
> View attachment 46062


HOLY SHIT THAT'S WOW


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 18, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll try.
> 
> Edit: eh too lazy to color
> 
> View attachment 46062


Wow that was made in MS Paint? You are amazing


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 18, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll try.
> 
> Edit: eh too lazy to color
> 
> View attachment 46062


Wow. Are you sure that was done with mouse only?


----------



## Tzuba (Apr 18, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wow. Are you sure that was done with mouse only?



Thanks guys lol.

And yes, before I ever got a tablet I would mess around in paint and try to draw with a mouse. Haven't done it in years until today, though.


----------



## froggestspirit (Apr 18, 2016)

Clarky said:


>


So beautiful!


----------



## Froster (Apr 18, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll try.
> 
> Edit: eh too lazy to color
> 
> View attachment 46062


WOAH


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

@The Real Jdbye 


 
He will find you in your dreams.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 18, 2016)

@Froster 

 
The result of 7:15 in the morning and not having gone to bed yet


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 18, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wow. Are you sure that was done with mouse only?


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 18, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> View attachment 46079





Spoiler










oh god this is horrid


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, I dunno.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 18, 2016)

both pics are byodiful


----------



## nxwing (Apr 18, 2016)

Look @Clarky, five likes


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2016)

@LittleFlame 
Dont worry everyone. When I get famous on Deviant Art, i'll remember my humble beginnings here on GBAtemp. I wont forget you all. 


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm bad at MS paint ;-;


----------



## Froster (Apr 18, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> @Froster View attachment 46074
> The result of 7:15 in the morning and not having gone to bed yet


OH MAN


----------



## Sliter (Apr 18, 2016)

I really wanna try this when in home xD posting just to watch XD


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey hey try to draw me


----------



## yacepi15 (Apr 18, 2016)

axewfious said:


>


Five likes! Lets begin the party!


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Hey hey try to draw me


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 18, 2016)

Issac said:


> View attachment 46092


Mhm...not bad!


----------



## Blue (Apr 18, 2016)

Me!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2016)

Try this one yo~


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Try this one yo~


----------



## pasc (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, double post be damned, he needed a second twin.
say hello to frankie:


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2016)

Dat wink~


----------



## pasc (Apr 18, 2016)

OK.. and just because...






However don't ask me what happened...

All white. Must've seen a ghost.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Try this one yo~


Beaten to the punch twice but here it is anyways lolol




(I was a bad person and sampled the colors )


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2016)

Omfg~
Will wear as avvy~


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 18, 2016)

We need a thread like this, except in ASCII art instead :v


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 18, 2016)

pasc said:


> OK.. and just because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It almost looks like some kind of meme


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 18, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> It almost looks like some kind of meme


Officially a meme now? Pls?


----------



## pasc (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm.. delightful xD


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

pasc said:


> Hmm.. delightful xD


That sounds like someone who wants a drawing.


 
Well, here you go.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 18, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> It almost looks like some kind of meme


Best meme ever <3


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 18, 2016)

So much better than the original


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 18, 2016)

This is great. I'll try to make one or a few once I get to my computer.


----------



## Blue (Apr 18, 2016)

Meme 2.


----------



## Froster (Apr 18, 2016)

Toby Fox should pay me to make an undertale sequel
@Sonic_Cee_Dee


----------



## Trolling (Apr 18, 2016)

@Sonic_Cee_Dee 


 
The face of someone who installed his first CFW.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 18, 2016)

Froster said:


> Toby Fox should pay me to make an undertale sequel
> @Sonic_Cee_Dee




 

:^)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2016)

@TheKawaiiDesu 
I know the world isnt ready for another masterpience just yet but here it is. 


Spoiler


----------



## froatsnook (Apr 18, 2016)

That was fun!  Please enjoy


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2016)

What about mine guiz? ;D


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2016)

my avatar needs some mspaint lovin'


----------



## endoverend (Apr 18, 2016)

We need to lay down some rules here. From now on, *don't draw anyone's picture who hasn't contributed a drawing of their own*. For the sake of the thread, I think we can all agree on this.

For example, don't draw my picture from this post!


----------



## Froster (Apr 18, 2016)

It isn't that bad 
@Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2016)

Froster said:


> It isn't that bad
> @Bubsy Bobcat


that's the most adorable crudely drawn kitty cat i've ever seen


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone want a go at mine? By the way, @Froster I actually do feel bad. I woke up and looked at my PC screen and saw the abomination I made staring back out at me from MS Paint. "Oh God, what have I done?!"


----------



## froatsnook (Apr 18, 2016)

Issac said:


> What about mine guiz? ;D



I am so butthurt that you didn't draw my avatar.  I demand it, or else blood feud!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 18, 2016)

froatsnook said:


> I am so butthurt that you didn't draw my avatar.  I demand it, or else blood feud!


Is that a layer edge marker I see  ?


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2016)

froatsnook said:


> I am so butthurt that you didn't draw my avatar.  I demand it, or else blood feud!


What? I did a drawing, but didn't specify that I wanted to be "recreated" as well, so I mentioned that later. Geez...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Apr 19, 2016)

Issac what in fresh hell have I done...


----------



## Issac (Apr 19, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Issac what in fresh hell have I done...


Haha  I love the coloring


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2016)

@Arecaidian Fox 




I'll probably do Bubsy next or somethin' I dunno


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2016)

I lied, here's the generic male avatar, which happens to be the avatar of @UyakenCracken


Spoiler: at least, when he posted his drawing of my avatar, he changed it right after I drew it...














(did you join the site today just to draw my avatar?)


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I lied, here's the generic male avatar, which happens to be the avatar of @UyakenCracken
> 
> 
> Spoiler: at least, when he posted his drawing of my avatar, he changed it right after I drew it...
> ...


I joined the site so you would draw MY avatar!


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2016)

UyakenCracken said:


> I joined the site so you would draw MY avatar!


Well, I did. Are you happy now?


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Well, I did. Are you happy now?


My NEW avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2016)

UyakenCracken said:


> My NEW avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


low quality bait/10


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

ill do it


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 19, 2016)

@froatsnook


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> @froatsnook
> 
> View attachment 46183


Draw mine!


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 19, 2016)

Sure.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2016)

endoverend said:


> We need to lay down some rules here. From now on, *don't draw anyone's picture who hasn't contributed a drawing of their own*. For the sake of the thread, I think we can all agree on this.
> 
> For example, don't draw my picture from this post!


You can do mine since I contributed on page 1


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 19, 2016)

@UyakenCracken


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> @UyakenCracken
> View attachment 46188


Make it hotter!


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2016)

I need to step in here with some common sense, please stop drawing this guy's avatar, he's clearly a spammer.


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I need to step in here with some common sense, please stop drawing this guy's avatar, he's clearly a spammer.


Actually I am not...


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 19, 2016)

UyakenCracken said:


> Make it hotter!


Now with fire.


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> Now with fire.
> View attachment 46190


could you remove the red shirt thing? XD


----------



## ultramario1998 (Apr 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> You can do mine since I contributed on page 1



this one good?


----------



## UyakenCracken (Apr 19, 2016)

@ultramario1998 I tried


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 19, 2016)

@ultramario1998 Be afraid.






I'm so sorry. Rofl


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 19, 2016)

@omgpwn666 BEHOLD.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

god i'm ashamed


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 19, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Beautiful, thanks a lot.


It got five likes


----------



## Jos_ (Apr 19, 2016)

I've created a monster lol...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

I tried. I'm a terrible artist, and a laptop mouse pad is not very good at this


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2016)

ultramario1998 said:


> this one good?


Are you sure you made that and didn't just re-size my avatar?


----------



## ultramario1998 (Apr 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> Are you sure you made that and didn't just re-size my avatar?


I had to set myself a challenge. We can't let there be too much good art, can we?


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2016)

ultramario1998 said:


> I had to set myself a challenge. We can't let there be too much good art, can we?


Certainly not, else I wouldn't have gotten involved.

here's for you, @Jos_


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Apr 19, 2016)

Feel the inner oppai while drawing this one


----------



## Jos_ (Apr 19, 2016)

Lol, i love this thread


----------



## Froster (Apr 19, 2016)

Just got up
@RedDragonEmperor


----------



## froatsnook (Apr 19, 2016)

Froster said:


> Just got up
> @RedDragonEmperor



What is this?  A MS-Painted avatar for ants?


----------



## Froster (Apr 19, 2016)

froatsnook said:


> What is this?  A MS-Painted avatar for ants?


lol don't ask me,I'm asleep


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 19, 2016)

@froatsnook


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 19, 2016)

froatsnook said:


> What is this?  A MS-Painted avatar for ants?


@froatsnook


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Apr 19, 2016)

@ElyosOfTheAbyss





Well, I'm giving up programming to become a full time MS Paint artist now. XD


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 19, 2016)

I used photoshop. Sue me





Spoiler



I'm mostly posting in this thread just so people have to draw Lenny face. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 19, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> I'm mostly posting in this thread just so people have to draw Lenny face. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




 

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm not even sure what I was looking at
@RedDragonEmperor


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 19, 2016)

@The Real Jdbye look, it got 5 likes 


DespyCL said:


> View attachment 46079


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 19, 2016)

@DespyCL


----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2016)

So, in order to enter I need to do my own? Is that what I read?


----------



## Froster (Apr 19, 2016)

I was bored and I love to use MS Paint
@gudenaurock


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 19, 2016)

@chaosrunner 




i assume we can use the fill tool XD


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 19, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> @The Real Jdbye look, it got 5 likes


I guess I have no choice then


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 19, 2016)

I was beat to it. Oh well.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> @chaosrunner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the original xD


----------



## OfficialRenny (Apr 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Looks like the original xD


Made you xD


----------



## Jos_ (Apr 19, 2016)

@D34DL1N3R


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Looks like the original xD


what can i say im very talented at this fine art .....or maybe i got lucky and got a easy picture 

oh wait i just noticed i missed out a hand


----------



## Blue (Apr 19, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> what can i say im very talented at this fine art .....or maybe i got lucky and got a easy picture
> 
> oh wait i just noticed i missed out a hand


Its all good, Sanic  'runs' too fast for you to see him anyway.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Look @Clarky, five likes


sorry for the wait


----------



## pasc (Apr 22, 2016)

Trolling said:


> That sounds like someone who wants a drawing.
> View attachment 46120
> Well, here you go.



Nice  Guess I'll save that to my hdd xD

Kinda reminds me of this guy now... Wonder why
http://anime-archive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Kaiji2-OPEDHD-02-1000x620.jpg


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't have a Windows computer, haha.
This means I cannot do it.

Now try mine, and do not mess it up.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Now try mine






Better than the Mona Lisa


----------



## Seriel (Apr 23, 2016)

TIL I can't draw anything in paint.
Like, anything.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 23, 2016)

@Jackus im sorry


----------



## Seriel (Apr 23, 2016)

@Justinde75 You were warned.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Jackus said:


> @Justinde75 You were warned.


Oh no


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 23, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Oh no



i chuckled


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 23, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> i chuckled


And i flexed my muscles


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 23, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> And i flexed my muscles


but did you get in a tussle


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 23, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> but did you get in a tussle


Not yet


(If you dont recognize the reference its from knuckles theme song from Sonic Advenure
"
_You can call me Knuckles, unlike Sonic I don't chuckle
I'd rather flex my muscles                  ")_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 23, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> (If you dont recognize the reference its from knuckles theme song from Sonic Advenure
> ...


I fucking know my memes.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 23, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I fucking know my memes.


Good :^) i was just worried that i fucked up lel
(Maybe some people wont get the reference so that should help them ahha)


----------



## Phil5004 (Apr 23, 2016)

@Justinde75


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 23, 2016)

Phil5004 said:


> @Justinde75


do mine pls


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 23, 2016)

Phil5004 said:


> @Justinde75


Well looks like you didnt read the rules. You're not allowed to use tools you have to draw them by hand. You clearly used some kind of tool


----------



## Phil5004 (Apr 23, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well looks like you didnt read the rules. You're not allowed to use tools you have to draw them by hand. You clearly used some kind of tool



Yes.. to fill in these Collors :/ Sry


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 23, 2016)

@hobbledehoy899 You are hard



YAS I cheated to fill colour


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 23, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> @hobbledehoy899 You are hard
> View attachment 46670
> YAS I cheated to fill colour


Nice fucking trucks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

a+


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Harumyne (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 10, 2016)

@Nyanners


----------



## Scarlet (May 11, 2016)

@TheKawaiiDesu 






I look forward to seeing Deborah Meaden recreated in Paint :3


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

@ScarletKohaku


----------



## Scarlet (May 12, 2016)

natanelho said:


> @ScarletKohaku View attachment 48969


It's... So beautiful.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> It's... So beautiful.


I think they said paint...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 12, 2016)

natanelho said:


> I think they said paint...


I think it was a reaction image :^)


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I think it was a reaction image :^)


OK heres something for ya


----------



## Kingy (May 12, 2016)

I suck at drawing.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I suck at drawing.
> View attachment 48975


better than me for sure...

EDIT: changed my avatar, just for fun


----------



## Lucar (May 20, 2016)

@natanelho I tried so hard


----------



## Kingy (May 20, 2016)

Sorry, @Lucar


----------



## TrashyClassy (May 20, 2016)

@TheKingy34


----------



## kudofan (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 14, 2016)

B-Blue said:


>


This should be winner!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> View attachment 56113


LOL


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

Who can make the shittiest Cat Noir?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Who can make the shittiest Cat Noir?


Me chat!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Who can make the shittiest Cat Noir?







if it gets shittier than this i'll be surprised lol


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 14, 2016)

@DinohScene literally made in 2 minutes while in a bed so no proper ground for a mouse


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> *snip*
> if it gets shittier than this i'll be surprised lol



Draw me as one of your french cats <З

Amazing.


----------



## th3joker (Jul 14, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Me chat!


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 14, 2016)

art


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 14, 2016)

Elysium420 said:


> art


10/10 IGN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

10/10 IGN


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 14, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> 10/10 IGN
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks, I worked hard on this. 5 hours straight.


----------



## th3joker (Jul 14, 2016)

Elysium420 said:


> art


----------



## Froster (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone wanna try me? :-]


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 14, 2016)

@DinohScene 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@DinohScene 
If you want I can draw Chloe kissing Cat Noir


----------



## th3joker (Jul 14, 2016)

Froster said:


> Anyone wanna try me? :-]


----------



## Froster (Jul 14, 2016)

So perfect!


----------



## th3joker (Jul 14, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> I used photoshop. Sue me
> View attachment 46228
> 
> 
> ...


----------

